
Dyson 360 Eye Robot Released - uptown
http://www.dyson.com/vacuum-cleaners/robot/dyson-360-eye.aspx
======
AWildDHHAppears
Awfully pricy, but I'm tempted. I've been through 3 generations of Roombas.
They didn't work that well, but I'm a gadget freak.

This one seems more like a serious "vacuum cleaner" and not just a carpet-
sweeper like the roomba.

